# Critters of West Virginia



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

Following on from my thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/573522-snake-id-please.html

I thought I would post up pics of some of the local WV wildlife I spotted last summer when I was out there.. If you know what they are, please post 























































: victory:


----------



## harwood (Sep 20, 2009)

I know that last one its one of my favs :flrt: its an Eastern box turtle T_errapene carolina carolina_


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

don't know about the geko or the moth but that moth looks awesome 
a little ringed plover for the bird


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

I think the moth is a luna moth.. It was absolutely massive though.

Not sure about the spider (black widow?) the caterpillar or the gecko (salamander?)


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

What gecko would that be then? Do you mean the newt/salamander.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

the spider does look like a red back, do they occur in west virginia?


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

heron said:


> I think the moth is a luna moth.. It was absolutely massive though.
> 
> Not sure about the spider (black widow?) the caterpillar or the gecko (salamander?)


Yes thats a Luna or moon moth very impressive.
I think the bird is a member of the plover family called a Killdeer.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Luna moths are stunning creatures!! And the spider is a black widow  And I think the salamander is a northern red.


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> And the spider is a black widow


Ohh I feel better that it is, because we killed it.

.. Not because we're mean, but it was on the kids' bathroom door.. mm spider bites.. not cool!!

Just did a bit of googling and the Salamander is in fact a Red Spotted Newt, or Eastern Newt http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_newt


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

The newt is Eastern or Red-spotted Newt.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

heron said:


> Ohh I feel better that it is, because we killed it.
> 
> .. Not because we're mean, but it was on the kids' bathroom door.. mm spider bites.. not cool!!
> 
> Just did a bit of googling and the Salamander is in fact a Red Spotted Newt, or Eastern Newt Eastern newt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Damn! Was close *lol*

We used to get a few black widows by my home from time to time, even though they didn't "officially" live that far west. We also got rattlers some times, but they "never crossed the mountains" (I grew up in Western Washington State :2thumb:


----------

